
China Finds Zen: Begins Production of X86 Processors Based on AMD's IP - T-A
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/china-zen-x86-processor-dryhana,37417.html
======
kumarvvr
Just a small observation. "Dhyana" in sanskrit means "meditation" or, in
Chinese context "Zen".

~~~
awgm
Dhyana was Sanskrit, Chan was Chinese, Zen was Japanese I thought

~~~
kumarvvr
Zen - the word and concept originated in China. From there it spread to Japan.
It's roots are in Buddhism.

------
rdlecler1
Perhaps legal documents need to spell out the spirit of the agreement to try
to close some of these unintended loopholes.

~~~
mjevans
Then you'd have the speculation about if the spirit or the mechanics of the
contract are to be upheld. Also if it's a spirit then who's evaluating that?

It's a rabbit hole that leads to a world of problems that are unfamiliar to
those who live with 'western' contracts. Verbal/handshake agreements might be
closer to what your proposing.

~~~
rdlecler1
I disagree. If the spirit in this case was no convoluted work arounds that
would be interpreted by a reasonable person that would seem to stop this while
preserving the normal use cases of license use. This convoluted ownership
structure is clearly designed to circumvent and seems to to have no
operational purpose. Besides, securities regulations take this principles
based approach all the time.

